# HR10-250 HDD died.. help?



## mtxrooster (Jun 12, 2009)

So yea.. I have a HR10-250 unit (never owned D*, bought it used originally to tinker with, but then found my $5 garage sale purchase was a free HD Tuner for an older CRT analog tv!). Been using it happily for quite some time now, but the other day, the HDD died (yea, I know it's the hdd, you can hear it click-click-click-clicking).

I've read some posts here and there, in fact prior to posting, this forum even recommends threads based on your title - The first, seemed so promising, where a guy said free tools to fix this are under "Tivo Upgrade Center Forum" here, which, far as I could tell pointed me to a sticky that was primarily for Series 1 devices, with 'early series 1 support) (link-->http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=198444)


> It is assumed you have a basic working knowledge of MFStools (or are using a decent how-to with detailed instructions) and are also aware that many bootdisks, utilities, and most importantly, the TiVo kernel for Series1 systems, and early Series2 software releases are limited to accessing only 137GB of each individual drive.


That doesn't seem like what I need.. Stock HR10-250 has.. a 250gb drive..

I've also seen instantcake options, a $40 cd to fix a $5 device, which, from what I read, may or may not still have free solutions around. So that's what I'm inquiring about. Does anyone know where I can find said free tools to conjour up an image to slap on a 250gb (or less??) hdd? I don't really NEED that large of a size - can't utilize the pvr/dvr portion of the unit anyhow.. Just need the OTA/device back up and running..

Unlike so many other posts here, I'm obviously also not interested in cloneing/copying my existing drive - Heck - It's bad.. If it weren't bad, I'd just clone it and not be in the pickle I am now anyway..

To review: Hdd died. Need tools/image to make a new drive. 250gb or less, if possible. help? ty 

Google took me to this page: http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/lba48.cfm

I decided to wing it, burnt the cd and booted with it.. Seems to mention support of my hr10-250, but includes no text the the six F keys about actually using the tool(s). I found this hisdale guide, which also mentions yet another tool cd (http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html) - But noticing in his guide, there is no mention of going from nothing to a 'factory ready' drive.. It's all about backing up one or two drives onto a new one or two.. No 'fresh install' mentioned.. Thinking this is going to be a problem? Do the tools contain the files for a new install? If not, how can I acquire them/it/whatever?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

You might as well just buy a DTA OTA converter if you are going to pay for a new hard drive. You would get guide data information for each channel and the box is much smaller. The other option is to look on Craig's list for a cheap tivo S3/HD or another HR10-250, but you won't get any guide data.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

You need the disk image for the HR10-250, I know in the past they were out there to download for free, it's been quite a while but I found them when I needed. If you have a junk hard drive that is big enough, it has to be 250g or bigger you can do it, but I certainly would not put too much money into it.


----------



## mtxrooster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yea I have a fleet of old drives less than 500GB in size.. Even buying a new 500Gb drive, though, is still cheaper than buying a new OTA HD tuner  But again, having a replacement drive is not an issue.. Finding said image is, however.. Where/what should I search for? Are we talking about an actual image file, like an ISO, or what exactly?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Also check out these sources of information, much of which you'll find in the Tivo Upgrade Center forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## mtxrooster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yea, that's the problem though.. Those links you provided, while I appreciate it, as mentioned earlier all want to sell me pre-made hdd kits, or sell the software to do it. 

I'm looking for the free tools, which you did list a couple as well, but those require you to have an existing HDD. Those tools only rip the data from one HDD and place it on another. I need something to either create a new hdd, or to place an image OF a new hdd. I have no existing hdd to use. Someone earlier mentioned there is a tool that does this, but I've googled myself mad trying to find a tool, or someone's writeup who SAYS tool 'x' can create a new hdd disk for the hr10-250, and found nada. 

To be honest, and I don't really want to blow $$ on a commercial package like instantcake, I'm not even sure IT will create a new image, all the tut's I've read talk about hooking up the old drive you want to replace first. Again, not that I want to go the pay route, cuz I don't.. I'm not a cheapskate, I want to re-build it on my own, and it's just being used as an OTA HD tuner, nothing more. Looking back, I wish I'd have made a HDD clone of this drive when I first picked it up.. Wouldn't be in this jam now had I done that. But.. Here I am, imagless currently, lol  So to recap, looking for a tool (free) that will build an HR10-250 image one way or another. (from scratch, from existing image, what-have-you)..

Thanks, 

mR


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

InstantCake is the way to go.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

I too did a quick search for and .iso image for the HR10-250 and it seems to be much harder to find than it used to be. I downloaded 1 or 2 over the years. but have no recollection of the site that had them.


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

You can try this old thread. Read thru the whole thing.
Never needed, so I never tried it, so I can't tell you if you will have any luck or not.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

A few years ago I built several Tivo disks. I was looking through some of the old Tivo files and found that I have a backup for version 3.1.7 and 6.3f. I also have a Linux boot CD that you use to restore the operating system to the new disk. I also have several copies of Linux instructions I used to build the disks. Another thing I found was a 250 Gig disk that is marked Tivo single disk system.

You can have all this stuff if you will pay shipping. Let me know.


----------



## blueice888 (Dec 29, 2001)

Did anyone find an image for the hr10-250? I went through my old images...Have everything from a series 1 to a Hughes series 2...but can't find an image for my HR10-250. Drive completely died. I guess I may not have made an image. 

I am not paying $39 for a instantcake...rather buy a used one for less than that and create and image and have a backup.


Or if someone has a Zipper Cd I wouldn't they could make me a copy of?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## walzo73 (Nov 17, 2011)

i also have same problem


----------



## walzo73 (Nov 17, 2011)

i nned an image for Drectv Hughes_HR10-250


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

walzo73 said:


> i nned an image for Drectv Hughes_HR10-250


Post your request in this thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695


----------

